# RO unit



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

does anyone have experience with raising fish with ro water? i have cichlids, a brackish tank and a community tank with tetras and rainbows and the like... my main problem is that my water is rock hard and the pH is around 8.4 or so. will slowly changing to ro be a big plus for my fish?

also, how important is ro/di vs. just ro?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

reverse osmosis units for removing all the sh*t in city water


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

ro/di is great for salt water, because you add all the goodies back in when you mix the salt in (salt mixes contain these), and get rid of ALL the bad stuff. BUT, ro/di is not so good for fresh, as it removes all the good stuff from the water, that the fish need.

I'd think just RO woul;d be OK for fresh, but a little overkill, unless your water is really bad.....IMO


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow I think that alittle overkill personally.


----------

